# Wifi Router for Cable Broadband



## bhoolkumehul (Jan 27, 2014)

from which company's router i can get best range of connectivity?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 27, 2014)

You need to give more details, what kind of router do you want to use.. Do you live in a multi storey apartment and want the range to cover all floors? What is your budget and would you like to use advanced features like DD-WRT etc ?


----------



## bhoolkumehul (Jan 27, 2014)

ground+1st floor. my connection is on 1st floor. budget doesnt matter. i dont know DD-WRT.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 27, 2014)

TP-LINK TL-WR941ND 300Mbps Wireless N Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com

a very good router for the price


----------



## bhoolkumehul (Jan 27, 2014)

will it work on my whole ground floor area?
my local seller told me you have to buy range extender. without it any router won't get range for yr house.


----------



## Bing (Jul 23, 2014)

TP-link router cheaper price than other brands, but I personally prefer Huawei routers.My Huawei E5186 router is already three years old, I used in the process without any problems.Most importantly, I learned that it fit the frequency and India.


----------

